# Resident Evil 5 passes Street Fighter 2 as Capcom?s biggest-seller



## Death Certificate (Oct 31, 2013)

> Resident Evil 5 has overtaken the legendary Street Fighter 2 as Capcom?s biggest-selling game since the company formed in 1983.
> 
> In a post on the Capcom Investor Relations site, the company pegged Resident Evil 5′s life-time sales at 6.5 million units since 2009, beating Street Fighter 2′s 6.3 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furious George (Oct 31, 2013)

Depressing      .


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2013)

It's sad to know that the second worst main entry of the series is the top seller, and that the number one worst is the second best seller.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 31, 2013)

What about Resident Evil 4? How could 5 and 6, the two most abysmal games in the series, outsell one of the best games ever made?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Sales=//=quality

But those RE5 sales are due to how good RE4 was.

You need quality to sell well, but if you only focus on results like these you see why these companies arent necessarily motivated to put out a great fantastic games


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

lol
capcom gunna sink real soon
they canceled 4 megaman games one of which was 80% done


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2013)

i loved both RE5 and RE6 , dunno why a lot of people hate them.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 31, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i loved both RE5 and RE6 , dunno why a lot of people hate them.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i loved both RE5 and RE6 , dunno why a lot of people hate them.



because the only survival horror was surviving the horrible game


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2013)

RE5 was much better than 2 and 3,  at calling it the worst one. 

Aside from that, when you factor all the versions of SF2 it's still not close sales wise. This is just vanilla SF2.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> RE5 was much better than 2 and 3



'the fuck outta here.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> RE5 was much better than 2 and 3,  at calling it the worst one.



heston remix


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 31, 2013)

Furious George said:


> 'the fuck outta here.



3 is terrible. I have no idea why people still talk about it, I guess Nemesis left an impression. There's a reason why Capcom changed the entire style of the game around that period.

This idea that Resident Evil 4 is an all time great game and Resident Evil 5 is a terrible game is just so strange to me. I can understand calling RE5 a decent game and RE4 a great game, but gaps between the two are so dramatically huge, it has me wondering if people even realize what they're playing. Resident Evil 5 has the same combat system as Resident Evil 4, except it is just an action themed instead of horror  .

Re5 is much closer to RE4 than it is to 6.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

because 3 was actually a challenge and made you survive opposed to being well stocked and regen health


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

plus having an armed AI doesnt help with the outnumbered all alone factor


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

The guy that made the article its not counting inflation.  is he?


----------



## Rios (Oct 31, 2013)

Sometimes you just wanna shoot zombies instead of getting high on herbs and closing doors.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

I think 3 is overrated, but saying Resident Evil 5 and 6 were better? I'd like to know the shit you are smoking.

Resident Evil 2 is the best game in the series, bar none. Resident Evil 5 was decent Co-op, but it wasn't awesome for any of the reasons Resident Evil 4 was.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2013)

And this is why Capcom wants to keep going to with Action Horror for Resident Evil.

That said, Resident Evil 5 is a perfectly competent game and awesome in Co-op. I still want my REmake 2 though.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

Capcom better have put all their budget into the Resident Evil 2 remake, gods knows what they could do if they went down the same road as Resident Evil 1 remake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2013)

RE5 wasn't bad. So no surprise there, since RE4 helped it a lot.

But fucking RE6 is at third? That's just too much to take in.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2013)

5 and 6 were playable but 5 was short and lacked on the horror atmosphere by like a mile. 6 had Leon's campaign which was sorta in the step in the right direction but it was more RE4 2.0 with actual zombies.

I still find Revelations the perfect middle ground but it needed refinements in areas. Like bosses. Especially Jack Norman.

Though 2 is still my eternal favorite.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 31, 2013)

I liked RE5, but at that point, that really should have been the end of the series with Wesker dead and resolving Chris and Jill's story.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2013)

6 is the worst in the series follow by 5.  I still do not get it why Revelations didn't get a main number.

anyway I am not shocked by the RE5 sell numbers.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2013)

While 5 plays exactly like 4, the game lacks what makes 4 so great.

While 4 is called by many people a masterpiece and one of the best games ever made, 5, at best, is called a good game.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 9, 2013)

I love all RE games, each have pros and cons. Not my fault am just pr0 on destroying n00bs online :3


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2013)

RE5 wasn't bad

it was just mediocre and disappointing


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well more people are into games and ever before and RE5 was interesting think it was the most noticeable game the time it came out.  Guess people are still buying games that old yet companies  are so willing to jump into a next generation.


----------



## Kage (Dec 9, 2013)

This...doesn't make any sense...


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2013)

RE4 and RE5 play the same.  The gameplay is what is 90% of importance in a game so I don't see how someone can say RE4  the best RE game while in the next sentence say RE5 (Which plays 90% the same) a really bad game.  The only difference is Sheva (which is not game breaking) and slightly smaller bag space.

That saying a remake of 2 would be nice but I can't see people actually wanting to use the control style of the PS1 games anymore.  Plus RE2 in today's age is a really short game (Can be done in under 90 minutes on hardest difficulty on one scenario so all 4 + Hunk 7 hours) if it were to be remade a whole lot of changes should be made otherwise it would look like 2 chapters of a RE6 campaign.


----------



## Kage (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah the gameplay in RE4 and 5 were nearly identical and to me that was the problem. RE4 did it's own thing, they attempted to replicate that and it just felt...lackluster in comparison.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2013)

Kage said:


> Yeah the gameplay in RE4 and 5 were nearly identical and to me that was the problem. RE4 did it's own thing, they attempted to replicate that and it just felt...lackluster in comparison.



Actually, RE5 was much more of an arcade experience focusing more on straight action horror and constantly advancing forward while Resident Evil 4 still clutched desperately for some Resident Evil tropes that made you backtrack a little and solve some mediocre puzzles which is why I *think* that people even amuse the idea that it's still a Resident Evil game (It isn't). Well, that and the environments and some of the mood were still pretty damn amazing. Still, the only thing that Resident Evil 5 stick completely to 4 was the gameplay and even then it made some improvements.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 11, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> That saying a remake of 2 would be nice but I can't see people actually wanting to use the control style of the PS1 games anymore.  Plus RE2 in today's age is a really short game (Can be done in under 90 minutes on hardest difficulty on one scenario so all 4 + Hunk 7 hours) if it were to be remade a whole lot of changes should be made otherwise it would look like 2 chapters of a RE6 campaign.




Depends, it can only be done under 90 minutes if people have the game memorized. Otherwise 7-9 hours is what a average play through(first few times) would be, based on mine and family/friends experience.

We also have to remember remake for RE1 was a lot longer then the original and featured updated puzzles and new sections of the map, even throwing experienced players for a loop.

Demons Soul's was a 40 hour game on my first playthrough, but the game is more or less 4 hours long after mastering it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Not really a fair comparison when you're not counting all the iterations of Street Fighter 2 as one game.

Who would buy SF2 after Turbo is out?


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 11, 2013)

*sees the heresy*


----------



## eluna (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks on the thread...


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 12, 2013)

This doesn't surprise me since I liked RE5. I thought it was a pretty good game. I really don't get the hate for it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm a RE5 fan and this surprises the hell out of me. I know how popular Street Fighter is, although I was never able to really get into it (I prefer Tekken as fighters go). As for RE5 vs RE4:


RE5 doesn't have Ashley (thank God)
RE5 isn't too long or too short, RE4 kind of drags on near the end
No puzzles to break up the gameplay (which was all the RE4 ones really did)
RE5 did improve the gameplay with more melee options,co-op is fun and bigger gun selection
In-game enemies were more challenging overall I found especially the likes of reapers and chainsaw guys

Yes, I can honestly say with a straight face that I prefer RE5 to RE4, Unlike 4, 5 didn't pretend to still be a horror game, 4 had the atmosphere but, let's face it wasn't anywhere near a scary game. Heck that first Reaper jumping down in RE5 legit scared me more than any moment in RE4. RE5's final chapter was also far better and far more satisfying of an ending.

PS
*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither game holds a candle to Dead Space though which did everything good about these games only a hell of a lot better.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2013)




----------

